# Hotmail recieved big update?



## Laurijan (Jul 28, 2010)

Hi!

Hotmail users now have a new UI and some options available to manage their mailbox that make using Hotmail more easy and faster.
For example I had over 10.000 email in my Inbox I would have had to remove side by side and so I never did it.
With the updated functions it took me under 5min to clear all TPU and GN notifications making my inbox much much smaller! 

Greets,
Lauri


----------



## 95Viper (Jul 28, 2010)

Nice, they finally added some decent filtering.  Now if, it will work in Outlook, I'll have to check and see.

Thanks, Laurijan


----------



## Laurijan (Jul 28, 2010)

I am down from over 10000 email in my inbox to 700 and it was really easy to filter and delete the unnecessary  Man I am wondering why it took MS so long to do this changes.


----------



## slyfox2151 (Jul 28, 2010)

lol yeah laurijan im just over 7500 emails becouse i CBF to delete them.


----------



## Laurijan (Jul 28, 2010)

slyfox2151 said:


> lol yeah laurijan im just over 7500 emails becouse i CBF to delete them.



I am now free of this Hotmail chaos - I got 0 email in my inbox and all 200 that i wanted to safe in a folder called email safe - i couldnt be happier.
I now can even add other email accounts to my Hotmail so that their emails are all tranferd into the my Hotmail inbox!


----------

